# Eheim 2229 Pro Wet/Dry



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 220g large haps tank (just getting it set up, and moving everyone out of the 125g)

Are these filters worth the money, and does it make a big difference to O2 levels etc

I also will have an eheim 2060 on the tank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a 2229 on a 75G planted tank with great plant growth. This is a biological filter only, no mechanical media is recommended.

That said, it is not cheap to purchase new & I would not do so again. I like the filter & have had no real issues with it.

Do you already have this filter? There are some maximum height restrictions when installing it & I'm assuming your 220G is 30" tall and sitting on an average height stand.

You mean an Eheim 2260, right?

Dee


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

yes, its an eheim 2260. I already have 2 x 2028 (going to run the 2060 & 1 - 2028 on the 220 gallon.

I see they are around 500 canadian $, but can be acquired used for around 250 C$

The tank is 30" tall, and on a normal size stand. I believe overall height is about 63" to tank top.

Its not setup yet, so measurement is approx.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you decide to purchase a used 2229, make sure the extra clear orifice is part of the sale. The original installed orifice (black) requires a maximum 47" from bottom of filter to water height. The clear orifice is for maximum height of 55".

I had to set the 2229 on a milk crate when I had it on the 220G tank. Otherwise it does not fill up & there is no wet/dry function.


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

ouch. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Deeda, what is this clear orifice you speak of?
I have the same tank as reelnorth and was looking into buying a 2229 but the hight restrictions was a problem (not meaning to hijack your thread bud).


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

I am definitely very upset with you NODDY!!! :dancing:

LOL. More info on this the better I say.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I had to upload to Photobucket but here they are. 
View of both orifices, the clear orifice comes in a plastic bag with brief instructions for installation. I didn't realize what it was until doing research when I had filter problems.










This is where the orifice is located, on the underside of the pump head, in the intake port.










This pic is showing the orifice removed. It is just a press fit into the cavity & is removed by using a wooden dowel to push it out.










Any questions are welcome.

Dee


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the eheims maybe if you lived in germany and they are cheaper. You cant go wrong with Renas or fluval fx5.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for that Deeda, I'll look into it a little more again. Reelnorth, thanks for bringing this up, I learned something new. locomotive, what is this fluval or rena wet dry cannister? I didn't know they made one.


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

No the Rena XP Series and the Fluval FX5 are regular canisters. A traditional wet dry filter uses a sump set up where water trickles over bio media and then is returned to the tank via a return pump. Theoretically, the trickle action of the water over the bio-balls to oxygenate water and providing the optimal conditions for beneficial bacteria to flourish. Eheim came out with the "wet dry canister" gimmick claiming that it is as simple to set up as a canister but has all the benefits of a wet dry filter. This all looks great on paper but the aquarium reality is different. Oxygenation is best achieved by having good water flow in your tank. The more water that is contact with the air at the surface of your tank the more oxygen can enter and carbon dioxide exit. Secondly bacteria don't care that you bought expensive media. They will live were they have access to dissolved organics and oxygen and that will be primarily your substrate. Canister filters are best for smaller tanks 90 and smaller where they will effective for mechanical and chemical filtration. A real wet dry sump systems is most cost effective for tanks 100 and up where running multiple canisters becomes expensive. Whichever route you choose aim for total flow rate of 10x your tanks size.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I have the Fluvals and Eheims. I can tell you from experience that Eheims are far more superior than any canister filter on the market. You will never get 15years problem free use out of Rena's or Fluvals. I can not believe people still try and put them in the same class. It is like comparing a Ford Focus to a Rolls Royce. Granted they maybe a little more pricey but most people I know in the hobby are in it for the long haul.


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

smitty said:


> I have the Fluvals and Eheims. I can tell you from experience that Eheims are far more superior than any canister filter on the market. You will never get 15years problem free use out of Rena's or Fluvals. I can not believe people still try and put them in the same class. It is like comparing a Ford Focus to a Rolls Royce. Granted they maybe a little more pricey but most people I know in the hobby are in it for the long haul.


I'm not saying that eheims are bad filters but their concept of aquarium filtration is outdated. Eheims are designed to to filled with bio media. A well established tank does not need bio media. All the beneficial bacteria you need will live on the substrate. Renas and Fluvals and other canister filters have much higher flow rates. By having a high flow rate you will oxygenate the water better, suspend detritus in the water column, and prevent algae build up because nutrients and dissolved organics don't build up in the dead spots.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Locomotive you are wrong you do not have to fill it with bio media. I have one 2260 running with the hollow rings and floss and my tank is crystal clear. The floss is actually the green nylon looks similar to fishing thread. Once that water start doing thru that filter biological will attach to the media inside.

Also Eheim also is the only filter where the water simply enters at the bottom of the unit and comes out the top. I have a Fluval and granted they givea tubeso that the water makes it to the bottom but the way Eheim did it is simply the best way. 100 percent of the water will go thru the media


----------

